# Fishing near / around Brunswick GA



## Veodok (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello everyone!

I currently reside in Brunswick and have been for some time. I usually fish the panhandle so I am new to fishing this area. 

I usually target kings in the panhandle, so I am not sure as to what is found in the surf around jekyll and SSI. I have family that I can go to and fish from their dock into a smaller finger of the turtle river...never really caught anything but the occasional crab.  

I would love to target trout, nice reds and blues. Does anyone have any tips / bait and or locations that I can try?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

You'll be needing to get in touch with the R/C... Me and Big Phil can surely point you in the right direction.

You want trout? Take a light rod and free-line some mud minnows off the ICW West pier at Jekyll... Add a one ounce egg a foot above the hook, and bounce him along the pilings, should get you a flounder or two... 

Oughta get you started.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

If you got family living on the Turtle River, then they live real close to me. If they have a boat, reds and trout are abundant all around the Turtle and up into Buffalo river.

If you want to hit the sand with me or RR, we can work something out. THe sharks have been real active in the surf off either SSI or Jekyll. The ocassional whiting or blue can be caught, but there is usually 20 or so juvenile sharks in between. You can catch stuff off either pier. I would try the ICW bridge at jekyll first. Good place for crabs as well.


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

*Welome Veodok*

Railroader and Bigphil and a host of thers will help you alot. I also moved for Fl. to Ga. and biggest thing I had to relearn was...

somewhat muddy, muddy, and very muddy... 

High tide, high spring tide, move over and let me on the roof high tide.

Slack water, moving water, it would be a rapid if it had bolders... 

Oh.... and the how many Oysters can you find with your net thing too.

I'm still learning, but overall I think the fishing is good, and this board has a great group of guys.


----------



## Veodok (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies and tips!

I was driving home yesterday and passed by a few fishing near the bridge near Darien, if any of you know what I am speaking of. They seemed to be catching a few fish there. My son would like to go fishing this weekend and I thought that was a good place to take him as there is not many people there. Has anyone fished these rivers / creeks near Darien? Any tips pointers or fish to go after would be great. My wife is interested in fishing again so some good hookups could make my son happy and "hook" my wife on fishing again. She has expressed interest in trout and reds in the creeks and rivers as she is afraid of the surf.....(she lived on the coast for 30 years...go figure )

I look at these creeks / rivers and think perhaps some good size fish can be found in these creeks.


----------



## georgiafisher (Jun 12, 2007)

mud minnows work best for me. either live line it or or use 2 or 3 split shots about 2 feet above the hook. i seem to have the best luck on the incoming tide.


----------



## Veodok (Jun 6, 2007)

Bigphil - I sent ya a PM.


----------

